

Woman calls 911 for diabetic fiancé, cops shoot him dead - loourr
http://www.salon.com/2013/10/08/woman_calls_911_for_diabetic_fiancee_cops_arrive_shoot_him_dead/

======
alphakappa
While we don't know the truth of the story, the salon headline editorializes
needlessly. It gives the impression that the shooting was the action
immediately following the 911 call, without any mention that something could
have happened in between. It's the family's version, but the cops version
involves the victim brandishing knives in between.

The story itself mentions both sides, but it's unfortunate that the headline
presents only the 'wtf' side of the story.

------
qzio
Hmmm... Why does that site want me to download .apk files when I visit it with
my android phone?

Is salon compromised?

------
omonra
Terrible outcome.

Why is it NH?

